Ask HN: For a Personal Blog in 2020, Medium, GitHub Pages or Dev.to? - faizshah
======
UrbanPiper
Hugo, jekyll or any static gen?

You could host them using zeit, render or netlify

~~~
brodouevencode
I hugo on S3. With CloudFront it has never cost me more than $1.73.

~~~
amerkhalid
I use Hugo with Netlify but feel guilty if I put in too many photos or other
large files. I will probably move to S3/CloudFront or something similar soon.

------
karmakaze
I'm trying out GitBook.com. Not interested so much in custom themes and such--
just want professional style organization. I found it from reading some API
docs that were published with it.

------
fiftyacorn
Im doing a site for my consultancy at the moment on self-hosted wordpress. Its
interesting as Ive not set up a WP site in a while, and WP has moved to site
builders which strangely makes more work

My view is see how it goes, and if I dont like it I'll move to a static
builder. Gatsby seems to be getting the recommendations - but I think themes
are better on hugo and jekyll at present

------
mceachen
If you don't go with a static site generator (like Hugo), make sure you stay
on top of security updates.

Even if you go with a static generator, don't forget to harden your droplet
and set up automatic system security updates.

When picking a theme, check for maintenance. I've found most to be abandoned,
and that can hurt when your website building software updates to a new major
version.

------
farseer
wordpress.com

Yeah its a non HN answer but that is what the general population uses in 2020
for a personal blog. If your blog gets traction or you want to expand into a
full website, then you can think about changing that.

------
quantummkv
Honest advice, roll your own. You can use wordpress or some static site
generator as you wish. But host it on your own servers. A 5$ droplet would be
more than enough for anything.

------
santa_boy
I would say Medium and Ghost. Based on my research, Medium tends to get quick
traction if you post quality content. Many tend to branch off once they build
a reasonable readership.

------
andrefuchs
VuePress and GitHub Pages. Uses markdown and is pretty fast.
[https://vuepress.vuejs.org/](https://vuepress.vuejs.org/)

------
m_ke
Gatsby with mdxjs on GitHub pages built using GitHub actions is a pretty good.

A simpler mdxjs based alternative to Gatsby would be even better but I haven't
seen one yet.

------
wprapido
Self-hosted WP is what I use for
[https://codedirty.com/](https://codedirty.com/)

------
cookingoils
HTML... [http://html.energy](http://html.energy)

------
quickthrower2
Open notepad, type <HTML> and keep going. Save and deploy via netlify or
whatever.

------
01010001
Not even considering Wordpress?

------
detaro
Medium or dev.to don't allow you to use your own domain, so neither of them.

------
Hackbraten
Not even considering self hosting?

------
worldneedsme
Why not considering following :-

\- Wordpress.com

\- Blogspot.com

\- FreelancerCV.com

